# Diskussion um neues Heft-Konzept



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Mai 2009)

Neben einem optischen Redesign, das vor allem mehr nutzbare Fläche für redaktionelle Inhalte bringen soll, steht auch das bisherige Heftkonzept auf dem redaktionsinternen Prüfstand. An dieser Stelle wollen wir euch einen Einblick in den aktuellen Sachstand geben, um anschließend eure Meinung zu hören. 

Grundgedanke des neuen Heftkonzeptes ist, dass die aktuell eher artikeltypenorientierte Gliederung (News, Test, Praxis, Wissen usw.) einer Themenstruktur (Grafikkarten, Prozessoren, Spiele usw.) weicht. Eine Print-Ausgabe PCGH 2.0 wäre dann nach den Hauptkategorien wie Grafik, CPU, Infrastruktur, Peripherie, Spiele & Software, Mobile und Specials aufgebaut. Diese Struktur kennt man von Foren, aber auch von immer mehr Webseiten. Jede Hauptkategorie wird durch Startseiten eingeleitet. 

*Beispiel: Grafik*
Eine Grafik-Seitenstrecke würde dann Folgendermaßen aussehen: Die Startseite leitet die Kategorie ein mit einem Kommentar zum Thema, wichtigen News, interessanten Leserbriefen, der Preisentwicklung von Grafikkarten, neuen Chipsätzen, Kurztests, dem Einkaufsführer (sofern spannend in dieser Ausgabe), dem Preis-Leistungs-Index und den Favoriten des Monats. Dann kämen größere Einzeltests, Marktübersichten, Praxis- und Wissens-Artikel. Sofern in der Ausgabe VGA-Kühler eine Rolle spielen, würde man sie ebenfalls hier finden. Die Kategorie Grafik wäre dann in sich abgeschlossen.

Innerhalb der festen Hauptkategorien würde es dann noch Unterbereiche geben (Beispiel: Infrastruktur: Mainboards, RAM, Netzteile, Gehäuse, Lüfter, Komplett-PCs), die je nach Themenaufkommen in der aktuellen Ausgabe stattfinden oder pausieren. Falls sie stattfinden, werden aber nicht nur ein oder zwei Seiten Inhalt geliefert, sondern immer ein richtiges Special. Beispiel Netzteile: Anstatt einer Marktübersicht ohne Zusatznutzen wird es künftig auch Praxis- und Wissens-Artikel direkt aufeinander folgend geben, wenn das Thema interessant genug ist.

*Weitere Vorteile*
Eine Heftstruktur, die auf Themen basiert, reduziert die Zahl der Standardseiten. Die Einkaufsführer werden in die jeweilige Kategorie integriert, dadurch lassen sich Redundanzen zwischen Testtabellen bei Marktübersichten und Einkaufsführerliste vermeiden und die Einkaufsführer sind auch immer aktuell. Die Startseiten bieten Kommentarkästen, die zum jeweiligen Thema passen und auch von wechselnden Redakteuren geschrieben werden. Außerdem besetzt PCGH den Wachstumsmarkt Mobile durch eine Dauerrubrik: Hier sollen auf rund vier Seiten News, Tests und Praxis- und Hintergrundartikel zu Notebooks und Netbooks erscheinen.

*Wie sieht der Plan aus?*
Geplant ist, das neue Heftkonzept für PC Games Hardware 2.0 zur Ausgabe 10/2009 umzusetzen – natürlich vorausgesetzt, das Konzept kommt auch gut bei Ihnen an. In dem Zuge würden wir dann auch die Extended-Version einstellen, schließlich erlaubt es das neue Heftkonzept, längere Themen-Specials ganz elegant im normalen Heft zu integrieren. Möglich wird das auch, da im neuen Design viele Standardseiten wegfallen, die wir künftig für „echte“ Artikel nutzen können.

Hier sehr ihr das aktuelle Konzept für die Heftstruktur. Einige Seiten wie Inhalt, Editorial und Teamseite laufen dann in Service.

   1. Grafik
  Grafikkarten
  VGA-Kühler (inkl. Wasserkühler)

2. CPU
  Prozessor
  CPU-Kühler (inkl. Wasserkühler)
  Wärmeleitpasten

  3. Infrastruktur
    Mainboards
  RAM
  Netzteile
  Gehäuse
  Lüfter 
  Komplett-PCs

4. Peripherie
  Eingabegeräte
  Sound
  Laufwerke
  Monitore
  Webcam
  USB-Stick
  TV-Karten
  Internet/Netzwerk

5. Spiele & Software
  Spiele
  Windows
  Tools

6. Mobile

7. Special
  Aufrüsten
  Kühlung
  Silent
  Tuning
  PC im Eigenbau

  So, und jetzt warten wir gespannt auf eure Kommentare. 

Bei den angehängten Bildern ist zu beachten, dass es teilweise Blindtexte sind und das Layout WIP ist.

_edit by Carsten aus offensichtlichen Gründen:
*
Die DVD-Hülle hat nichts mit dem neuen Heft-Konzept zu tun. Bitte diesbezügliches Feedback in den passenden Thread!*_


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> *Beispiel: Grafik*
> Eine Grafik-Seitenstrecke würde dann Folgendermaßen aussehen: Die Startseite leitet die Kategorie ein mit einem Kommentar zum Thema, wichtigen News, interessanten Leserbriefen, der Preisentwicklung von Grafikkarten, neuen Chipsätzen, Kurztests, dem Einkaufsführer (sofern spannend in dieser Ausgabe), dem Preis-Leistungs-Index und den Favoriten des Monats. Dann kämen größere Einzeltests, Marktübersichten, Praxis- und Wissens-Artikel. Sofern in der Ausgabe VGA-Kühler eine Rolle spielen, würde man sie ebenfalls hier finden. Die Kategorie Grafik wäre dann in sich abgeschlossen.
> ...


Diese Idee finde ich echt gut. Würde das ganze noch übersichtlicher machen. Würdet ihr dann jeden bereich auch am rand der seite anders färben, ja oder?
Würde mich über diese neuerung sehr freuen.
Infrastruktur würde ich vielleicht noch einmal unterteilen.
Z.B. in Mainboards und RAM und den Rest dann eine Abteilung
Die entwürfe sehen sehr geil aus Besonders die Grafik..Startseite gefällt mir

Ich finde es echt geil wie viel Arbeit ihr in das Heft steck, damit es den Lesern gefällt

Warum bin ich der erste, der hiernen comment abgibt


----------



## OctoCore (29. Mai 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Warum bin ich der erste, der hiernen comment abgibt



Ohne deinen Beitrag hätte ich den neuen Thread hier von der Foren-Hauptseite aus überhaupt nicht bemerkt. 

Aber zum Thema:
Grundsätzlich halte ich das für eine gute Idee. Auf jeden Fall anders als die traditionelle Aufteilung, die sich im Grunde bei den verschiedenen Zeitschriften kaum unterscheidet. Nicht nur anders, sondern besser.
Mir ist es lieber, wenn ich die News und Ankündigungen z.B. für Grafikhardware auch in der Grafikabteilung finde und sie mir nicht aus einem Wust von neuen Brennern, Mäusen, Platten, Motherboards und USB-Sticks herauspicken muss. Besonders, wenn man später noch mal was nachschlagen möchte, kann das nerven.
Die Hauptnews vorne sollten für wirklich wichtige Ereignisse erhalten bleiben, so wie: Intel meldet Konkurs an, oder eben technologische Durchbrüche wie die lang erwarteten DX11-GPUs, die klassischen Topnews/Schlagzeilenthemen eben, auf die dann (wenn sie in eine Rubrik passen) im Spartenteil weiter eingegangen werden kann, falls das nötig ist. Aber nicht : MSI kündigt 4890 mit 3 GB und beidseitiger Kühllösung mit sechs Supersilent-Lüftern an. Sowas gehört in die Sparten-News, so wie es auch auf der Demo-Seite zu sehen ist.
Naja, die Aufteilung. Die ist nicht so einfach. Komplettrechner enthalten schon mal alles aus den ersten drei Kategorien, aber stehen selbst in Kategorie 3. Warum nicht einfach die separate Rubrik "Fertig-Dosen", wenn's nichts zu Testen gibt, dann taucht sie gar nicht erst auf. Aber ganz überzeugt von dem Konzept der Gelegenheitsrubrik bin ich selbst nicht, fällt mir so beim Tippen auf.
Festplatten sind zwar nach historischer EDV-Tradition Peripherie, aber als interne Speichermedien und Erweiterung des Arbeitsspeichers (Auslagerung, Ruhezustand, Temp-Dateien) aus der Infrastruktur nicht mehr weg zu denken. Aber das bekommt ihr schon hin.
Okay, aber das ist erstmal Kleinkram.  
Das Layout: da muss man erstmal genau hinsehen, um den Unterschied zu sehen, weil sich das Grundlayout wie die Optik diverser Tabellen, Wertungskästen etc. nicht geändert hat. Nur eben die Hauptrubriken und die "You are here!"-Zeile am oberen Seitenrand.
Das sollte auch erstmal so bleiben, das bringt einen Wiedererkennungswert und man fühlt sich nicht plötzlich "fremd".
Mussten für die Demoseiten etwa arme Layouter(innen) Überstunden schieben? 

Update: Die Idee mit dem farbigen Seitenrand für die Sparten ist gar nicht schlecht. Das kenne ich zwar schon irgendwo her, aber besser gut geklaut...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Warum bin ich der erste, der hiernen comment abgibt



Mag an mangelnder Werbung liegen.
Mein Stand der Dinge war bis eben auch "Top Secret, erzähl keinem was weiter" 



OctoCore schrieb:


> Aber ganz überzeugt von dem Konzept der Gelegenheitsrubrik bin ich selbst nicht, fällt mir so beim Tippen auf.



*Nochmal in den Sack guck, aus dem jemand die Katze rausgelassen hat*
Nach meinem Stand der Dinge sollen die Hauptrubriken IMMER vorkommen, aber die Unterrubriken sind eher eine Zuordnung und werden nach Bedarf gefüllt - oder nicht.




> Okay, aber das ist erstmal Kleinkram.



Hmm - ne gute Aufteilung ist imho das A&O bei der Sache.

An der Stelle stell ich dann mal meine Anregung zur öffentlichen Diskussion:

- imho ist "Infrastruktur" mit Mainboards und Komplett Systemen und RAM und Gehäusen und Netzteilen ziemlich voll. Mainboards sind ohnehin unweigerlich mit CPUs verbunden und bilden da eine thematische Einheit (RAM könnte man dank IMC auch da einsortieren - in der letzten PCGH wurde ja auch schon DDR3 für i7, DDR3 für AM3 und DDR2 für Core2 getestet und nicht einfach DDR2 oder DDR3)
- bei den Laufwerken kann ich mich nur anschließen - die sind drinnen (und werden nicht sooo oft getestet, blähen die Rubrik also nicht auf)

"Special" ganz auszulagern kannte ich noch nicht, umgeht aber viele Probleme mit Themen, die weiterhin übergreifend sind (z.B. ne neue AMD-Plattform oder ne Wasserkühlung)


----------



## OctoCore (30. Mai 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mag an mangelnder Werbung liegen.



Ja, das hat mich auch gewundert. Warum plötzlich so schamhaft, PCGH-Team?  Eine kleine Bemerkung auf der Hauptseite hätte bestimmt mehr Kommentare gebracht.


> Hmm - ne gute Aufteilung ist imho das A&O bei der Sache.


Ooops... Klar. Die Kleinkram-Bemerkung bezog sich auf meine eigenen Kommentare dazu. Ich wollte mich beim Haare spalten und Erbsen zählen erst noch ein wenig zurück halten.


> Mainboards sind ohnehin unweigerlich mit CPUs verbunden und bilden da eine thematische Einheit (RAM könnte man dank IMC auch da einsortieren - in der letzten PCGH wurde ja auch schon DDR3 für i7, DDR3 für AM3 und DDR2 für Core2 getestet und nicht einfach DDR2 oder DDR3)



ACK. Ein Wechsel der Prozessorinfrastruktur zieht neben dem Motherboard besonders in den letzten Jahren auch fast immer einen Wechsel beim Speicher mit sich, sei es wegen des höheren Speichertakts oder schlicht durch den zwangsweisen Umstieg auf die nächste Speichergeneration.



> - bei den Laufwerken kann ich mich nur anschließen - die sind drinnen (und werden nicht sooo oft getestet, blähen die Rubrik also nicht auf)



Genau. Externe Laufwerke sind zwar schwer im Trend, aber für das Kernthema Games-Hardware nicht wirklich relevant. Und wenn jetzt jemand mit eSATA-Platten kommt: Die unterscheiden sich technisch nicht von internen Platten und werden am gleichen Chipsatz/Controller angebunden. Aus der Sicht des Boards gibt es keine Unterschiede. 



> "Special" ganz auszulagern kannte ich noch nicht, umgeht aber viele Probleme mit Themen, die weiterhin übergreifend sind (z.B. ne neue AMD-Plattform oder ne Wasserkühlung)



Oder externe Laufwerke, RAID, Netzwerk-Spezialitäten. Ich weiß, Netzwerk ist schon in _Peripherie_, ich denke da auch mehr an solche Sachen: Wie setze ich den optimale Gameserver für XXXXX auf, wie bekomme ich eine WLAN-Richtfunkstrecke zu meinem Kumpel, der in Sichtweite, aber 50 m entfernt wohnt. Das Übliche eben.


----------



## Lee (30. Mai 2009)

Ich würde das neue Konzept befürworten. Sämtliche Gründe wurden bereits im Startpost und auch von den anderen Usern hier genannt. Es wäre definitiv besser als das aktuelle Konzept. Von mir ein dickes +


----------



## Standeck (30. Mai 2009)

Ich bin grade im Heft über die Seite gestolpert und muß sagen das mir die Aufteilung in Kategorien sehr gut gefällt und ich halte es für eine sehr gute Idee. Gründe sind weiter oben schon genannt worden z.b. das man eine Grafik News auch unter "Grafik" findet. Ich würde aber aus "Mainboards" eine eigene Kategorie machen. Würde mir besser gefallen da Mainboards ja mit das wichtigste Ding in einem PC sind. Also mir fallen da diese Hauptkategorien ein:

Grafik 
Prozessoren
Mainboards
Speicher (Ram, Festplatten, mit Wissensartikeln dazu)
Peripherie (Tastaturen, Mäuse, Gamepads usw.
Infrastruktur (Netzteile, Gehäuse, Laufwerke, Monitore,
Spiele, Software
Mobile
Specials

So hätte man alles was zentral für einen Spielerechner von Belang ist in eigenen Bereichen, also hauptsächlich die ersten vier Kategorien. 

Aber ich seh schon den Nachteil meiner Einteilung: Wenn das Thema Speicher im Monat nicht viel hergibt müßte man es mit schwächeren Themen füllen, insofern ist euer erster Vorschlag wahrscheinlich besser dies als Unterkategorie in Infrastruktur einzugliedern.

Aber Mainboards hätte ich gerne extra und nicht in Infrastruktur. Eben weil ich Mainboards in jeder PCGH ausführlich behandelt sehen möchte.

Meine Lieblingsrubrik ist in PCGH die Wissensrubrik. Und so fände ich es toll wenn dieser Bereich in den einzelnen Kategorien ausgebaut werden würde.

LG Standeck

Edit--- da fällt mir doch noch was ein: Die Benchmark Balken könntet ihr bei einem Redesign auch verbessern, so daß sie übersichtlicher und einfacher zu lesen sind. Ich finds ab und an mühselig mir zusammenzusuchen was das Ergebnis eigentlich genau aussagt. Vielleicht farblich besser abstufen, aber da fällt euch schon was ein.


----------



## OctoCore (30. Mai 2009)

Ich hab' grade mal zum Vergleich ins "alte" Heft geschaut und muss sagen, das neues Design wirkt auf mich etwas offener und luftiger. Das Alte mit den farbigen, abgerundeteten Übersichtskästen am Rand oben und seitlichoben wirkt auf mich ein bisschen wie Startrek-TNG-Design und daran habe ich mich schon lange totgeguckt.


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Mai 2009)

Mehrere Fragen die mehr mit dem Thema Abo zu tun haben, wenn das neue Konzept eingeführt wird.

Es ist scheinbar geplant die Extended-Ausgabe zu streichen. Was haben die Abonnenten dabei zu erwarten? Wird eine Erstattung der Preisdifferenz vorgenommen, die zwangsläufig eintreten wird, wenn von der teureren Extended zur günstigeren DVD-Ausgabe gewechselt wird? Oder wird etwas anderes gemacht?

Eine weitere Frage ist auch mehr preispolitischer Natur und banal. Steigen dann auch die Preise der DVD-Ausgabe, wenn das neue Konzept eingeführt wird und quasi eine Assimilation der Extended-Inhalte eintritt?

Ich weis, dass die Redaktion keinen Einfluss darauf hat. Aber ihr seit mit euren Ohren näher dran als jeder User hier.


----------



## Mosed (30. Mai 2009)

Mir gefällt das neue Design und Konzept. Das Bild auf Bild 1 oben würde im Druck aber nicht so gut aussehen, da es ja durch die Heftfalte unterbrochen wird. Ich würde sagen, Bilder sollten auf eine Seite beschränkt bleiben.

Was mir noch einfällt: Ihr habt den Einkaufsführer ja gekürzt in gewissen Bereichen. Ich weiß ja nicht genau, wie das im neuen Konzept geplant ist, aber es sollte zumindest auf der DVD dann ein kompletter Einkaufsführer vorhanden sein. Denn wenn ich z.B. eine Maus kaufen will, hätte ich doch gerne eine gewisse Auswahl zur Verfügung. (Für mich ist eine gewisse Auswahl > 3 Produkte)

Die DVD-Cover Idee finde ich auch gut, mir fehlt aber ein CD-Cover (meinentwegen für Slim-Line). Denn ich habe keine DVD Hüllen und finde es auch übertrieben eine einzelne DVD (also ohne Handbuch etc) in eine DVD Hülle zu legen - das kostet zuviel Platz. Ich (und bestimmt auch andere) nutze Slim-Line CD Hüllen. Dafür ein Cover wäre nicht schlecht. 
Die alte Pappschachtel konnte man sich ja zurechtschneiden, bei einem DVD-Cover ist das nicht möglich.


----------



## Overlocked (30. Mai 2009)

Fände das neue Layout auch besser, allerdings sollte nichts das komplette Konzept über den Haufen geworfen werden. Aber ansonsten ein +


----------



## hyperionical (30. Mai 2009)

Schönes Konzept, welches ich grundsätzlich befürworten würde, besonders wenn auch der Wakübereich mit reinkommt. 
Natürlich sollte der Umfang nicht kleiner werden, den aber mal das 1 Seite pro Produkt nur als Beispiel gedacht war und bei großen Themen auch mehere Seiten verwendet werden.
Größere Specials (lieber selten, aber richtig) wären sehr zu begrüßen, da manche "Specials" (zum Glück aber viele nicht) abgehackt und zusammengekürzt wirken.
Ansonsten wäre ein fester Testpacour (je Bereich) zu bergrüßen, da bei vielen Hardwaretests so unterschiedliche Gemes und Tests zum Einsatz kommen das ein Vergleich oft schwer bis unmöglich ist. Bei den Tests sollte man auch mehr wert auf reale Bemnchmarks legen als sythetische, da ein Großteil der Leser mehr an realer Leistung als an höheren Benchergebissen interresiert sein wird (oder hier irgendjemand beleidigen zu wollen.)
Nicht weichen sollten die intressanten Fachartikel am Ende des Hefts, welche ich mit Begeisterung lese (und versuche zu verstehen).

Ansonsten intressiert mich als Premium-Abonennt natürlich noch wie das dann sein soll, bezüglich Extened (vermute mal das die neue PCGH eigentlich dann immmer eine Extended ist?) und Premium.

Anbei ein Lob, für die enge Zusammenarbeit mit der Community, statt einfach irgendetwas durchzupressen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (31. Mai 2009)

Standeck schrieb:


> Edit--- da fällt mir doch noch was ein: Die Benchmark Balken könntet ihr bei einem Redesign auch verbessern, so daß sie übersichtlicher und einfacher zu lesen sind. Ich finds ab und an mühselig mir zusammenzusuchen was das Ergebnis eigentlich genau aussagt. Vielleicht farblich besser abstufen, aber da fällt euch schon was ein.



Daran arbeiten wir bereits, ich kann aber noch nichts versprechen.  Im Moment sind's noch Designstudien, die erstmal "von oben" abgenickt werden müssen - sehen aber schon cool aus.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (1. Juni 2009)

bin durch die aktuelle ausgabe drauf gestoßen und was darin stand hörte sich sehr gut an  macht das mal ruhig dann wird das ganze noch übersichtlicher wenn man mal hilfe braucht


----------



## The_Final (2. Juni 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Es ist scheinbar geplant die Extended-Ausgabe zu streichen. Was haben die Abonnenten dabei zu erwarten? Wird eine Erstattung der Preisdifferenz vorgenommen, die zwangsläufig eintreten wird, wenn von der teureren Extended zur günstigeren DVD-Ausgabe gewechselt wird? Oder wird etwas anderes gemacht?


Dieselbe Frage wollte ich auch stellen. Außerdem hat mir persönlich die "alte" DVD-Hülle besser gefallen; ich verstehe nicht ganz, was die Überlegung hinter dieser Änderung ist  . Ansonsten finde ich das Konzept gelungen.


----------



## Ghostdog (2. Juni 2009)

The_Final schrieb:


> Dieselbe Frage wollte ich auch stellen. Außerdem hat mir persönlich die "alte" DVD-Hülle besser gefallen; ich verstehe nicht ganz, was die Überlegung hinter dieser Änderung ist  . Ansonsten finde ich das Konzept gelungen.


 

Da ich auch erst vor ein paar Monaten ein Extended-Abo abgeschlossen habe würde mich das persönlich auch sehr Interessieren, wie das mit den Extended-Abo-Kunden vereinbart werden soll, falls die Extended-Ausgabe wirklich ab 10/09 eingestellt werden sollte. Schliesslich bezahlen die die ja auch mehr. Wäre ja vllt ne Möglichkeit das die auslaufenden Extended-Abos für die Restlaufzeit ne Extrabeilage oder sowas in der Art bekommen würden.

Und die alte DVD-Verpackung fand ich auch wesentlich besser, da die ganzen Infos schon drauf waren, nun müsste man sich zu jeder DVD eine Extra Hülle kaufen wegen dem Auschneidcover und auch lässt sich die neue DVD-Verpackung sauschlecht aus der Zeitung trennen hätt ich noch bisschen mehr gerupft hätts mir die ganze Frontseite zerissen.


----------



## kmf (2. Juni 2009)

Bietet bitte das Cover als PDF auf der DVD an, und zwar in beiden Formaten - DVD-Hülle und Jewel-Case. Dann kann sich jeder der will das selbst ausdrucken, sowie sein ganz eigenes Papier dafür wählen.

Die Einstellung der Extended begrüße ich, denn die Man-Power der Redis ist in Anbetracht einer größeren Einzel-Auflage wirtschaftlicher einsetzbar. Mehrere Heftausgaben zu bedienen ist immer mit zusätzlichem Aufwand verbunden und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass in Zeiten schwindender Abonnenten dieses Konzept noch gewinnbringend zu vermarkten ist.

Den Extended-Kunden könnte man vielleicht zum Ausgleich Premium-Ausgaben für die noch verbleibende vertraglich gebundene Restlaufzeit ihres Abos anbieten. Pro halbes Jahr noch verbleibender Zeit 1 Ausgabe etwa.

Geld zurückerstatten treibt möglicherweise auf einen Schlag den Verlag in die Wirtschaftskrise.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Juni 2009)

Die Frage nach Extended kann nur der Herr und Meister beantworten - und der weilt zurzeit im Urlaub. Habt daher bitte noch etwas Geduld.


----------



## Scorp (2. Juni 2009)

Ich finde das neue Konzept sehr gelungen, allderings wäre es gut, um noch mehr das Meinungsfeld zu erfassen, einfach mal ein paar Seiten, alla vorher - nachher raufzuladen und dann per Quickpoll ne Umfrage zu starten.

Ich persönlich finde es wie gesagt sehr gelungen, es lockert alles etwas auf und auch Artikel lassen sich schneller finden.
Die Einstellung der Extended, naja da kommt es drauf an inwiefern das noch weiter gemacht werden würde. Also völlig weg, oder einfach nur noch eine "normale" Ausgabe mit 32 Seiten mehr zum gleichen Preis (?? Wohl kaum).


----------



## hyperionical (2. Juni 2009)

Zur Zeit klingr das Konzept ja danach die "normale" Ausgabe wegfallen zu lassen, da man die Extende Inhalte ja ins Heft einfügt, ergo hinterher jede Ausgabe eine Extended ist und das wäre damit ja schon völlig ok.
Ansonsten bleibt mir nur zu sagen!


----------



## jokergermany (3. Juni 2009)

Hmm, finde die neue CD Hülle nicht so toll.
Die alte fand ich besser.
Aber wenn sie kosten spart, wäre das nicht so schlimm.

Aber bitte baut Perforierungen zum abreisen ein, hab das Deckblatt eingerissen, weil ich zu Faul war ne Schere zu holen^^

Fällt mir dem neuen Prinzip der Einkaufsführer völlig weg?
Ich hoffe nicht, denn ständig in den einzelnen Kategorien zu schauen wär mir zu mühsam.
Mir würde ein Einkaufsführer auf DVD reichen.

Zum neuen Einkaufsführer.
Außer bei den Laufwerken finde ich die neuen Bilder beschissen, weil so die Auswahl fehlt.
Man hat z.B.bei den Soundsystemen nur noch 3 Systeme zur Auswahl...

Wenn die Extendend wegfällt, werde ich ein ABO abschließen. (bzw. meinen Vater eins abschließen lassen), weil ich momentan immer wenn mir eine Extend Artikel gefällt, die Extendend kaufe und nicht die normale.


----------



## ahnb (3. Juni 2009)

*Mir gefällt das neue Konzept auch sehr gut!*
Solange der Inhalt der durch ein platzsparenderes Konzept neu dazu kommt sich nicht in einer plötzlichen Preiserhöhung wiederspiegelt. Zumal die Extended Ausgabe damit wegfallen soll.
Nicht das diese Veränderung genau das Ziel einer zu erwartenden Preiserhöhung ist.

*Update:* *Zu den neuen DVD Hüllen!* Auf jedenfall wieder die alten DVD-Hüllen, und ich würde mir wünschen die damit fehlende Leerhülle in einer der nächsten Ausgaben nachzuliefern damit diese DVD genauso gut aufgehoben ist wie alle bisherigen. 

*Man hätte auch die Leser und Abonnenten vorher einmal online fragen können wie sie diese gravierende Änderung finden!* (So ein Quatsch, wer stellt sich bitte schön den ganzen Schrank voll DVD Hüllen um seine DVD aus einer monatlichen Printausgabe zu archivieren. Vll 3% von 100%. Was man bis jetzt auch an den negativen Reaktionen merkt. So wichtig ist diese dann auch wieder nicht. Zumal sich der Inhalt zu 50% monatlich in aktualisierter Form wiederholt (Treiber, Programme usw.)) Umweltbewußtsein wird dabei auch nicht besonders vermittelt.


----------



## jokergermany (3. Juni 2009)

Wo issen der Post hin?

Egal, schreibe ich ihn nochmal.

Finde es seltsam, dass Geräte die mit dem alten Wertungssystem getestet wurden, nicht mit dem neuen getestet werden.
Z.B. NZXT Tempest.


_edit:
Den Post habe ich in den Feedback-Thread für die Ausgabe 07/2009 verschoben, da sein Inhalt nichts mit dem neuen Heft-Konzept zu tun hat.
Carsten_


----------



## ile (3. Juni 2009)

Also, hier mal meine Meinung:

- Der Idee, die Extended-Ausgabe abzuschaffen,stehe ich sehr skeptisch gegenüber. Schon jetzt finde ich, dass der Umfang von PCGH-Extended meiner Meinung nach immer noch nicht groß genug ist und ich befürchte, dass ich am Schluss in Zukunft noch weniger zu lesen habe. Meine Bitte: MEHR Inhalt, vor allem mehr Tests (bzw. größere Anzahl getesteter Produkte)! Schließlich kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass ihr in Zukunft für den Preis einer DVD-PCGH-Version genauso viel schreibt wie für eine PCGH-Extended. Ich will auf keinen Fall weniger!!!

- Mir ist außerdem wichtig, dass die Kurztests endlich zusätzlich einen Wertungskasten spendiert bekommen, der genauso ausführlich ist, wie wenn das Produkt in einer Marktübersicht getestet worden wäre, denn sonst sind die in Kurztests getesteten Produkte nicht vergleichbar mit in Marktübersichten getesteten Produkten und somit (zumindest für mich) zurzeit ehrlich gesagt wertlos und nehmen somit nur wertvollen Platz weg. Dann schon lieber die Kurztests abschaffen und die Marktübersichten ausweiten. Kompromiss: Die Kurtztests nicht ganz abschaffen, sondern nur verkleinern und auf Produkte beschränken, die nie in Marktübersichten auftauchen und gleichzeitig die Marküberrsichten vergrößern. (Bsp.: Ich kann das Coolermaster Storm Scout Gehäuse gar nicht mit anderen Gehäusen vergleichen, weil eben die Wertungsliste, die übrigens eine große Stärke von PCGH ist, da sie sehr übersichtlich ist, fehlt. So muss ich halt ganz ehrlich sagen: Den Test hättet ihr euch besser für die nächste Merktübersicht aufheben sollen.)

- Ich finde eigentlich, dass die Aufteilung in Kategerien zwar recht nett ist, aber meiner Meinung nach nur dann wirklich einen Vorteil gegenüber dem jetzigen Konzept bietet, wenn dann auch wirklich MEHR TESTS etc. zu finden sind anstatt jeweils die doppelseitige Übersichtsseite einer jeden Kategorie mit langweiligem Zeugs zu füllen, da ja dieser Bereich ständig gefüllt werden muss.

- Notebooks & Netbooks haben mich noch nie wirklich interessiert und ich finde, dass es absolute Verschwendung wäre, dafür eine Dauerrubrik einzurichten. Bitte nicht!

- Ich muss "Elementardrache" übrigens zustimmen, der vor kurzem verkleinerte Einkaufsführer ist meiner Meinung nach Unsinn, denn ich glaube, dass aufgrund der Bildchen gar nicht weniger Platz verbraucht wird und ich muss sagen: Ich brauche da keine Bildchen! Lieber mehr Produkte, denn 3 Stück sind nun mal viel zu wenig!!!

- Überflüssige Seiten wie z. B. die Übersichtsseite zur Heft-DVD können weggelassen werden


----------



## jokergermany (3. Juni 2009)

ile schrieb:


> [..] und gleichzeitig die Marküberrsichten vergrößern. (Bsp.: Ich kann das Coolermaster Storm Scout Gehäuse gar nicht mit anderen Gehäusen vergleichen, weil eben die Wertungsliste, die übrigens eine große Stärke von PCGH ist, da sie sehr übersichtlich ist, fehlt.



Wie meinst du das?
Meinst du mehr Gehäuse z.B. in der Liste?



ile schrieb:


> - Ich muss "Elementardrache" übrigens zustimmen, der vor kurzem verkleinerte Einkaufsführer ist meiner Meinung nach Unsinn, denn ich glaube, dass aufgrund der Bildchen gar nicht weniger Platz verbraucht wird und ich muss sagen: Ich brauche da keine Bildchen! Lieber mehr Produkte, denn 3 Stück sind nun mal viel zu wenig!!!
> 
> - Überflüssige Seiten wie z. B. die Übersichtsseite zur Heft-DVD können weggelassen werden



/signed


----------



## The_Final (3. Juni 2009)

ile schrieb:


> - Notebooks & Netbooks haben mich noch nie wirklich interessiert und ich finde, dass es absolute Verschwendung wäre, dafür eine Dauerrubrik einzurichten. Bitte nicht!


Da sich die Zeitschrift primär an Gamer richtet, finde ich diesen Einwand gerechtfertigt. Notebooks sind nicht wirklich zum Zocken gedacht, Netbooks schon gar nicht, des weiteren können sie nicht nennenswert aufgerüstet oder gemodded werden; damit dürften sie für die Hauptzielgruppe des Magazins meiner Meinung nach uninteressant sein.


----------



## jokergermany (3. Juni 2009)

The_Final schrieb:


> Da sich die Zeitschrift primär an Gamer richtet, finde ich diesen Einwand gerechtfertigt. Notebooks sind nicht wirklich zum Zocken gedacht, Netbooks schon gar nicht, des weiteren können sie nicht nennenswert aufgerüstet oder gemodded werden; damit dürften sie für die Hauptzielgruppe des Magazins meiner Meinung nach uninteressant sein.



Naja, wo steht geschrieben, das ein Gamer nicht auch ein Netbook/Notebook hat?

Aber sie standardmäßig einzuführen finde ich auch ein bissle übertrieben.


----------



## The_Final (3. Juni 2009)

jokergermany schrieb:


> Naja, wo steht geschrieben, das ein Gamer nicht auch ein Netbook/Notebook hat?


Nirgends, aber das hat nicht wirklich etwas mit Gaming/HW-Tuning/Modding zu tun. Mit der Argumentation könnte man auch eine Rubrik für PDAs, Handys oder Navigationsgeräte einführen.


----------



## jokergermany (3. Juni 2009)

The_Final schrieb:


> Nirgends, aber das hat nicht wirklich etwas mit Gaming/HW-Tuning/Modding zu tun. Mit der Argumentation könnte man auch eine Rubrik für PDAs, Handys oder Navigationsgeräte einführen.



Naja, es stimmt schon, es ist schwer da eine Grenze zu ziehen.

Aber ich lese 3 Zeitschriften (manchmal 4) und hätte somit weniger Probleme wenn PCGH keine Notebooks mehr anzeigen würde.
Aber ich glaube nicht das viele Leser für ein Notebook sich ne neue Zeitung anschaffen wollen...


----------



## The_Final (3. Juni 2009)

jokergermany schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube nicht das viele Leser für ein Notebook sich ne neue Zeitung anschaffen wollen...


Ich persönlich besitze auch ein Notebook, das ich allerdings nur für mobiles Arbeiten nutze, was, wie gesagt, in meinen Augen nichts jenen Themen zu tun hat, um die es in der PCGH(X) primär geht. Wenn der Großteil der Leserschaft da anderer Auffassung ist, soll es mir Recht sein; ich könnte aber gut ohne eine Notebook/Netbook-Rubrik leben.


----------



## Hero3 (4. Juni 2009)

Auch ich möchte meine Meinung preis geben 


...zur PCGH-Printed 2.0:
Die Grundidee hinter dem neuen Konzept hat was. Und ich finde die Aufteilung der einzelnen Gruppen so wie sie Thilo vorgesschlagen hat genau richtig. Wobei ich das bisherige Heft auch schon ganz toll fand/finde 


...zur neuen "DVD-Hülle":
Kurz gesagt: geht gar nicht. Durch den fehlenden und bedruckten Pappkarton muss ich die DVD zwangsmäßig in eine DVD-Hülle mit dem dazugehörigen "Cover" verstauen da ich ansonsten gar nicht weiß, was auf der DVD drauf ist. Außerdem hatte auch ich echte Schwierigkeiten die DVD auber aus dem Heft zu trennen.
So wie bisher war das eine super Lösung: Egal ob ich zusätzlich ne CD-Hülle verwendet habe oder nicht, ich wusste immer was drauf ist. Also bitte wieder so wie bisher.


Gruß
Hero3


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2009)

The_Final schrieb:


> Da sich die Zeitschrift primär an Gamer richtet, finde ich diesen Einwand gerechtfertigt. Notebooks sind nicht wirklich zum Zocken gedacht



Es gibt mitlerweile tonnenweise Notebooks, die ausschließlich dafür gedacht sind - und es gibt bislang keine brauchbaren Tests dafür.
Außerdem kann man den Spieß auch umdrehen: Welche Spiele sind für Notebooks geeignet?
Unter den PCGH-Lesern sind genug Leute, die auch gerne mal nen Klassiker zocken, für den auch das eigentlich-für-Office-gekaufte Notebook reichen könnte. Aber für was reichts wirklich? Taugen die Intel-Treiber was? Wie wirkt sich das ganze auf die Akkulaufzeit aus? Was mach ich mit Spielen, die alte Betriebssysteme wollen, für die meinem Notebook aber gar keine Treiber beiliegen?
Klassische PC-G-H-Themen.


----------



## The_Final (4. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt mitlerweile tonnenweise Notebooks, die ausschließlich dafür gedacht sind - und es gibt bislang keine brauchbaren Tests dafür.


Diese Geräte sind meist teurer als vergleichbare/bessere PCs, haben oft Probleme mit Hitzeentwicklung und sind für mobiles Arbeiten aufgrund der geringen Akkulaufzeit und des hohen Gewichts (dazu passt deine Wortwahl wie die Faust aufs Auge  ) eher ungeeignet, wenn ich meine Erfahrungen und die einiger Bekannter als Maßstab nehmen darf.  Das ist aber mehr ein Einwand als ein wirkliches Argument, das ist mir schon bewusst.  


> Außerdem kann man den Spieß auch umdrehen: Welche Spiele sind für Notebooks geeignet?


Wäre das nicht eher ein Thema für die PCG als für die PCGH? 


> Unter den PCGH-Lesern sind genug Leute, die auch gerne mal nen Klassiker zocken, für den auch das eigentlich-für-Office-gekaufte Notebook reichen könnte. Aber für was reichts wirklich? Taugen die Intel-Treiber was? Wie wirkt sich das ganze auf die Akkulaufzeit aus? Was mach ich mit Spielen, die alte Betriebssysteme wollen, für die meinem Notebook aber gar keine Treiber beiliegen?
> Klassische PC-G-H-Themen.


Das sind sicher alles interessante Themen, aber geben sie auch genug für eine ständige Rubrik her?
Netbooks kann man meiner Ansicht nach aber wirklich getrost weglassen. Allein aufgrund der Bildschirmgröße eignen sie sich nicht zum Spielen, und die restliche Hardware ist auch alles andere als spieletauglich. Was sollte einen PCGH(X)-Leser also an Netbooks interessieren?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Juni 2009)

ile schrieb:


> - Mir ist außerdem wichtig, dass die Kurztests endlich zusätzlich einen Wertungskasten spendiert bekommen, der genauso ausführlich ist, wie wenn das Produkt in einer Marktübersicht getestet worden wäre, denn sonst sind die in Kurztests getesteten Produkte nicht vergleichbar mit in Marktübersichten getesteten Produkten und somit (zumindest für mich) zurzeit ehrlich gesagt wertlos und nehmen somit nur wertvollen Platz weg.



Kurzer Kommentar dazu: Schau dir bitte mal an, wie groß diese Auszüge aus der Testtabelle in typischen Marktübersichten pro Produkt sind. Und nun versuch mal, das in einen einspalten Kurztest zu quetschen. 

Aber wir werden versuchen, da irgendwie eine Verbesserung herbeizuführen.


----------



## M@tt (5. Juni 2009)

So ist ja alles gut und schön...

Aber die DVD sollte nach wie vor in dieser heraustrennbaren Hülle aus Papier oder Pappe (kann man besser aufbewahren). Zusätzlich vieleicht die extra Seite für das DVD Cover einfügen.
So habe ich die DVD jetzt ganz banal in der Schublade rumfliegen 

Ansonsten weiter so


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Juni 2009)

The_Final schrieb:


> Das sind sicher alles interessante Themen, aber geben sie auch genug für eine ständige Rubrik her? Netbooks kann man meiner Ansicht nach aber wirklich getrost weglassen. Allein aufgrund der Bildschirmgröße eignen sie sich nicht zum Spielen, und die restliche Hardware ist auch alles andere als spieletauglich. Was sollte einen PCGH(X)-Leser also an Netbooks interessieren?


Meine _private Meinung_:
Mobile Geräte, ob sie nun Net-, Note- oder sonstwie-Books heißen, werden in Zukunft einen immer größeren Teil des Marktes einnehmen. Auch die Leistungsfähigkeit wird, wie in den vergangenen Jahren, immer dichter an die von herkömmlichen  PCs heranrücken.

Für Spieler - gerade auch LAN-Gänger, die vielleicht nicht gerade professionellen Anspruch haben - dürften die Geräte zunehmen interessant werden.

Mein Notebook zum Beispiel wäre theoretisch für das ein oder andere Spielchen (nicht gerade Crysis, aber ältere Titel) geeignet: id-Shooter zum Beispiel, oder Neverwinter Nights vielleicht. Display-Auflösung ist ausreichend vorhanden, aber - und nun das große ABER: Intel hält es nicht für nötig, den GMA-500-Treiber mit einem OpenGL-ICD auszustatten, sodass hier eine Menge wegfällt (auch ansonsten nutzt der Treiber die Hardware gerade mal zur Hälfte aus). Wenn ich das vorher hätte in einem Test lesen können, wäre meine Kaufentscheidung vielleicht anders ausgefallen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Juni 2009)

Sorry für den Doppel-Post:

*
Die DVD-Hülle hat nichts mit dem neuen Heft-Konzept zu tun. Bitte diesbezügliches Feedback in den passenden Thread!*


----------



## Tom3004 (5. Juni 2009)

Ich find es sollte einen Notebook bzw. netbook bereich geben, weil bestimmt viele auch mal was neues im Bereich Notebook lesen wollen. 
Ich zu mindest. 
Also ich find das neue Konzept auch SUPER !
MfG,Tom


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Juni 2009)

Notebooks zum Spielen sind meines Erachtens in meisten Fällen vollkommen schwachsinnig. 

Der Hauptkauffaktor der Mobilität wird bereits durch die kurze Akkulaufzeit ad absurdum geführt. Die Suche nach der Steckdose eben. 

Der Transport zu einer LAN ist durch aus ein Einsatzgebiet. Es ist allerdings fraglich, ob es wirklich lohnt das doppelte oder gar drei- bis vierfache zu bezahlen für eine Leistung, die als Desktopvariante günstiger zu bekommen wäre, bei vielleicht sogar höherer Leistung. 

Es fällt mir in der Praxis immer schwerer die Leute davon zu überzeugen, dass ein Desktoprechner fast immer die günstigere Variante darstellt. Die Leute werden einfach geblendet von der Marketingkotze, die teils auch noch von Fachzeitschriften unterstützt wird. Wenn ihr wirklich auf den Zug aufspringen wollt, dann klärt bitte die Leute umfassend auf!

Freundin vom Freund wollte unbedingt ein Notebook haben. Das Ding steht nur zu Hause rum. In einem halben Jahr einmal (!) von der Stelle bewegt. Jetzt klagt sie über Nackenschmerzen, weil sie dauernd nach unten gucken muss. Nächster Kritikpunkt, die ungünstige Lage des Displays, wenn man keinen externen Monitor verwendet, was wieder beim Großteil der Fall sein wird bzw. ist. Ihr Freund hat es nicht besser. Er studiert, wollte das Notebook für Office und Spielen haben. Ich hab ihm gesagt, dass beides nicht geht ohne Kompromisse. Es war ihm egal. Jetzt hat er einen dreieinhalb Kilo Klotz mit 15,4" (kleiner wollte er es nicht) mit Mittelklasse Graka, die nicht mal über meine X1950pro kommt. Wurde aber seine 800 € los und sucht alle zwei Stunden eine Steckdose.

Was ich mir wünsche, ist auch mehr die Low-End Bereiche abzudecken. Spielen mit Officerechnern, Intel-GMA Treiberoptimierungen und -möglichkeiten, auch hinsichtlich von Sims3 interessant, dass nun wirklich quer durch die Gesellschaftsschicht gespielt wird.

Steigt zumindest nicht auf den Zug auf und hypt alles in die Höhe.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (5. Juni 2009)

Doofe Frage :
Als Extended Abonnent, bekomm ich da dann Geld zurück, wenns das Heft nicht mehr geben wird??
Wenn ja, fänd ich das schön, aber ich nehm natürlich auch gern ne Prämie...


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Juni 2009)

Das neue Konzept ist gut gemacht, es ist modern sowie stylisch. Auch die neue Aufteilung ist zeitgemäß, einzig ein extra Soundbereich wäre wünschenswert.


----------



## majokaese (7. Juni 2009)

Mir gefällt eure Idee  

Aber bitte macht wieder die DVD in der Hülle, wie sie vorher auch war


----------



## fett_neuss (8. Juni 2009)

Hi!

Ich bin selbst Leser seit der ersten Stunde, und mir waren die zig Varianten der PCGH-Reihe schon immer ein Dorn im Auge.

Leser die Ihre Sammlung komplett halten wollten, wussten plötzlich nichtmehr, welche Variante es denn sein sollte. Viele würden jetzt hier schreiben: "Extended" natürlich. Ich sehe das komplett anders. Der Erfolg der PCGH entstand durch das Grundmagazin.

Und genau hier sollte man auch ansetzen, ein prallgefülltes Magazin: PCGH-

Mit äußerst vielen Tests, dazu meine heiss geliebten Praxisartikel, die wirklich sehr gut geschrieben sind. Mein absoluter Lieblingsartikel stand im Heft 8/03, 99 Tipps für XP, was mir teilweise heute noch als Grundlage dient, hier sollte die Redaktion anknüpfen. Natürlich ist mir auch klar, dass immer mehr kleine "Handheld-"Geräte auf den Markt rücken, Netbooks, oder eben auch kleine E-Book-Reader usw. usw., dass kann man sicherlich nicht aufhalten, und ist auch nicht Sinn der Sache. 

Ich bin eben nur dafür EIN ordentliches PCGH-Heft auf den Markt zu bringen, ohne 3, 4 Ableger. 
Denn Leser der c't (die nunmal Referenz ist, nicht für uns PCGH-Leser, nur man muss einfach auch mal in andere Lager schauen) müssen sich ja auch nicht ständig zwischen vielen Varianten "ihres" Magazins entscheiden. 

Ein Hauptmagazin und alle sind zufrieden, wenn denn der Umfang stimmt, und Abonennten entschädigt werden, oder ich als einer der breiten Masse, wäre auch mit einer Preiserhöhung einverstanden, wenn denn der Heftumfang nochmal etwas zunehmen würde, was ja offensichtlich vorgesehen ist. 

Gruß,

Andreas


----------



## metalmaster123 (9. Juni 2009)

Ich hätte die alte cd-hülle auch gerne wieder!
die dvd version könnte ja trotzdem gedruckt sein oder auf der dvd zum ausdrucken, so das einer braucht.
sonst wie gehabt ne prima zeitung, wenn mich auch die zig versionen manchmal verwirren...


----------



## TimoDavids (9. Juni 2009)

Ich finde das neue Layout sehr gut. Wie läuft das mit Abonennten der Extended Version, wenn diese abgeschafft werden soll? Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Raeven (9. Juni 2009)

Die neue Konzeptidee finde ich gut. Für mehr Inhalt und die Aufgliederung in Themenbereiche bin ich sogar bereit tiefer in die Tasche zugreifen.


----------



## Mazzel-92 (11. Juni 2009)

Hey,

ich weiß jez nicht, ob das auch hier reinkommt, aber ich schreib einfach mal. In der aktuellen Ausgabe sagt ihr, ihr wollt demnächst mit verschiedenen Papiersorten experimentieren. Ist das bei der aktuellen PCGHX schon der Fall oder hatte die schon immer so ein Papier?? Ich fände das auf jeden Fall ganz toll, wenn ihr das auch für die PCGH nehmen würdet.
Ansonsten super konzept,  hat mir auch schon in der Print gefallen. Hier dann noch mehr Bilder  Geil!!! Freu mich drauf

Gruß
Mazzel


----------



## xarruso (11. Juni 2009)

Ich finde das neue Design super!
Auch die Unterteilung ist so wohl das Beste, nur könnnte man vielleicht nochn bissl mehr zu Computerspielen schreiben, also nicht nur eine kleine Zusammenfassug des Testes, sondern einen richtigen Test, zumindest zu richtig wichtigen Spielen (zB. Anno 1404, CoD6,Sims3 usw...), sonst kommt man wohl auch zu nahe an die PCGames ran. Auch Tuningtips zu dem Spiel würde ich dann in den Test schreiben oder in den Artikel direkt danach, des is einfach übersichtlicher.
Zur Rubrik Mobile:
Ich würde diese Rubrik schon als eigenständige Rubrik ins Heft integrieren, weil der Markt vor allem mit den Netbooks wirklich sehr im Kommen ist. Zusätzlich würde ich hier auch noch Handys mit reinpacken, weil man mit denen heutzutage schon wirklich viel machen kann und sie sich sehr schnell weiterentwickeln. 
Sonst fallen mir keine mobilen Sachen ein die man da noch reinpacken könnte...

PS: PDAs sind mir noch eingefallen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2009)

xarruso schrieb:


> Ich finde das neue Design super!
> Auch die Unterteilung ist so wohl das Beste, nur könnnte man vielleicht nochn bissl mehr zu Computerspielen schreiben, also nicht nur eine kleine Zusammenfassug des Testes, sondern einen richtigen Test, zumindest zu richtig wichtigen Spielen (zB. Anno 1404, CoD6,Sims3 usw...), sonst kommt man wohl auch zu nahe an die PCGames ran.




Mir persönlich würde ein vollständiger Wertungskasten und 1-2 Redakteurskommentare reichen (ggf. copypaste von PCG). Seitenlange Beschreibungen des Spielinhaltes werden eh durch 5 Sekunden Demo ersetzt.


----------



## Homer_J (11. Juni 2009)

Mein Senf zum Thema PCGH 2.0:
1) Ein tolles Layout: Offen, frisch und ansprechend. Hat mich sofort überzeugt. Auch die Startseite macht einen guten Eindruck. Die wichtigsten Punkte (Leistungsindex, aktueller Treiber) sind sofort im Blick. Eine Produktvorstellung eines Distributors gehört für mich aber nicht dazu. Evtl. böte es sich an Themen der letzten Ausgabe nochmals mit Leserbriefen aufzugreifen.

2) Die Strukturierung nach Themen hört sich sehr interessant an und ist beim Durchlesen sicher angenehmer für den Leser, allerdings dient eine Printausgabe oft auch als Nachschlagewerk (Tests, Leistungsindex) und diese Funktion sehe ich durch die neue Struktur gefährdet. Die Auswahl der Hauptkategorien gefällt mir ganz gut. Es hier allen recht zu machen ist sicherlich schwer. Mir würde es aber gefallen, wenn sich das Themenspektrum der PCGH etwas verbreitert. Ich würde mir einfach mehr Hardware statt Grafikka..., ähm ... Games, wünschen. Vor allem die Wissensartikel kommen seit langem zu kurz.

3) Es wird endlich Zeit das der Extendend Teil wegfällt. Gerade als Abonnent ist der Mehrwert doch sehr gering. Im großen und ganzen ist dieser Teil für mich nur eine Zusammenstellung von älteren Artikeln.

4) Tests sind wichtig für ein Hardware Magazin, ich finde aber, dass die Anzahl der Produkte in euren Marktübersichten ausreichend ist (die Auswahl könnt ihr aber noch verbessern). Lieber detailliertere Tests anstatt Massentests, denn die können andere besser.

Fazit: Die Vorschau auf die PCGH 2.0 sieht sehr gut aus und ich bin schon jetzt gespannt auf die Ausgabe 10/09.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2009)

Homer_J schrieb:


> Mein Senf zum Thema PCGH 2.0:
> 1) Ein tolles Layout: Offen, frisch und ansprechend. Hat mich sofort überzeugt. Auch die Startseite macht einen guten Eindruck. Die wichtigsten Punkte (Leistungsindex, aktueller Treiber) sind sofort im Blick. Eine Produktvorstellung eines Distributors gehört für mich aber nicht dazu. Evtl. böte es sich an Themen der letzten Ausgabe nochmals mit Leserbriefen aufzugreifen.



Da stellt sich mir die Frage: Werden die in Zukunft auch einsortiert?
Würde ja Sinn machen. Und wenn z.B. Nachtests aufgrund von Leseranfragen gemacht werden, wäre das ne sehr schöne (und lesernahe) Präsentationsmöglichkeit.


----------



## Micardware (11. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...wäre das ne sehr schöne (und lesernahe) Präsentationsmöglichkeit.



Da stimme ich dir zu, zumal ich dieses Zitat nutzen möchte um mich allgemein mal bei den Redis für ihre Lesernähe bedanken zu wollen! Denn wie ihr mit den Lesern umgeht sucht seinesgleichen. Ihr seid stets mit Rat & Tat zur Stelle, nehmt auch negative Kritik an und geht, soweit möglich, immer auf die Leser ein! Das Zusammenspiel zwischen Website / Forum und demzufolge auch zwischen euch und den Heftkonsumenten klappt meines Erachtens super! Macht weiter so, zumal das neue Heftkonzept einfach richtig gut ausschaut.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Juni 2009)

Danke


----------



## darkviruz (16. Juni 2009)

Die neue Struktur der PCGH wird bestimmt noch besser zu lesen sein und auch iss dann mehr Platz für Artikel übrig 

Bin vor allem auch gespannt für welches Papier Ihr euch entscheiden werdet.
Bei manchen Magazinen kann man das Heft nur mit müden Augen durchsehen da das Papier falsch gewählt wurde.

Ich wäre auch dafür den Wissensteil etwas auszubauen. Immer wieder interessant.

Wäre es viell. möglich bei den Benchmarks & Spieletests dabei zu schreiben mit welchen Treibern diese funktionieren?
Hatte schon oft das Problem das ich manche Spiel einfach nicht spielen konnte mit einem bestimmten Graka-Treiber.


So, das war's eigentlich 

Macht weiter so, PCGH 


lg
michael


----------



## Nurgler (17. Juni 2009)

Ich finde das neue Heftkonzept auf jeden Fall gut. Dann muss man, wenn man einen Artikel sucht, nur noch die entsprechende Rubrik duchgucken und nicht das ganze Heft.
Da fällt mir ein: Ich würde mir auch eine vernünftige Suchfunktion wünschen, die übersichtlich zu einem Suchbegriff alle Artikel aus dem Heft auflistet mit Ausgabe und Seite.
Und dazu zumindest die alten Hefte (älter las ein Jahr) für die Abonnenten als pdf.


----------



## KatanaxXx (17. Juni 2009)

So ich bedanke mich erstmal an PCGH das ich nun auch endlich Beiträge verfassen kann, hatte meinen Account wohl nicht richtig aktiviert

Bin PCGH Leser seit Anfang 2005 und finde das Heft immer noch spitze!

Was mich an der aktuellen Ausgabe stört, ist das sehr dünne Papier was verwendet wird

Wenn ich mir mal zum Vergleich die Ausgabe 02/2005 anschaue, ist bei dieser Ausgabe das Papier spürbar dicker.

Ansonsten hat sich in den Jahren der Inhalt der Zeitung immer etwas reduziert, als Beispiel wieder die Ausgabe 02/2005 mit 178 Seiten!

Die aktuelle hat nur 146 Seiten das finde ich etwas mager, wäre super wenn ihr den Inhalt wieder erhöht

Habe ja mehrere PCGH-Zeitschriften verglichen und in den älteren Ausgaben war der Inhalt immer umfangreicher als bei den aktuellen Ausgaben

Die Neuerungen die ihr in den folgenden Ausgaben plant gefallen mir sehr gut, nur das Papier und die Seitenzahl da sollte sich auch noch was ändern




mfg
Andi


----------



## konan6591 (22. Juni 2009)

Richtig tolles Konzept, ich war begeistert von dem was ich in der PCGH 07/2009 sah und freue mich jetzt schon darauf das erste Heft im neuen Design in den Händen zu halten.

Zu Notebooks will ich bemerken das ein Freund von mir einen Rechner hat der milde gesagt Outdated ist, UT3 läuft gerade noch auf min details und nicht ganz so Flüßig. Er hat sich letztens ein Notebook ( hauptsächlich zum Studieren und Arbeiten ) gekauft mit dem er viel besser Zocken kann als mit seinem PC.

Was Lan und Mobilität angeht, klar Steckdosen werden noch gebraucht, aber der Transport ist wirklich einfacher. Für E-Sports wirds noch lange dauern bis Notebooks leistungsfähig genug sind. Aber wir treffen uns hier zu 3, ich zocke auf PC , die anderen auf Notebook das läuft super. Ergo bitte weitere Notebooks testen 

Hier wurde schon einiges über DVD-Cover geschrieben die den Eindruck erwecken das nur Jewelcase bevorzugt werden, ich liebe die und bevorzuge die Großen cover, dort kann mann dann auch wunderbar die Vollversionen finden ohne alle DVD des letzten Jahres durch zu forsten. Und nein ich werde keine Cover ausdrucken. Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mich gegen das Abonnieren eines Spielemagaziens entschloßen weil sie diesen Service nicht mehr leisten wollten, habe dann öfters mal (wenn die Vollversion wichtig war ) PCGames gekauft weil dort das Große Cover dabei war. Wer es nicht will braucht es ja nicht nutzen. 

Komplett PCs und Infrastruktur finde ich wichtig, denn es ist zwar schön zu wissen das komponente x mit y zusammen paßt, aber gerade das komplette zusammenspiel aller Komponenten macht doch erst die Leistung aus, i.e. wenn ne CPU auf einem bestimmten MB gut läuft nutzt es nicht viel wenn das zusammenspiel mit dem Netzteil oder dem Ram nicht paßt, erst alle Komponenten die im Einklang sind bringen die erwartete Leistung und Qualität.

Ich danke euch für eure super Leistung , PCGH war schon immer gut und wird dank eurer Bemühungen immer besser


----------



## alfredione3oli (1. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte noch eine bitte: Wenn ihr einen Grafikkarten-Test macht oder einen Spieletest oder iwas wo Grakas getesetet werde, könntet ihr dann noch 2 Boxen bringen; eine wo mit 8 Lanes getestet wird und eine wo mit 16 Lanes getestet wird. Auch würde ich in der Systembeschreibung noch gerne Wissen mit welchem MB getsetet wurde, denn das hat ja bekanntlich grosse Aswirkungen auf die Spieleperformance (Gigabyte X58 Extreme <-> Asus Rampage 2 Extreme => PCGH 01/09).


----------



## freakywilli3 (1. Juli 2009)

Mir gefällt das neue Hefftkonzept sehr gut macht weiter so.


----------



## LordRevan1991 (2. Juli 2009)

Mir gefällt das neue Konzept ebenfalls, allerdings sehe ich ein Problem mit der Wissensrubrik: es macht Sinn, einen Artikel z. B. zur DDR3-Technik in die Rubrik Peripherie/RAM auszugliedern, aber was ist mit solchen Artikeln wie dem Scheduling in der aktuellen Ausgabe? Gerade diese speziellen Sachen finde ich sehr interessant (wenn auch manchmal zu kompliziert für mich, die Anno-Tagebücher hab ich ab #3 gar nicht erst angelesen), sie würden aber nicht immer in eine solche Kategorie passen.
Die DVD sollte mehr als unterstützende Komponente benutzt werden, derzeit ist sie mehr oder weniger ein Extra mit Videos, Bildern, einigen Programmen/Tools usw. Ich wünsche mir darauf einen _richtig_ ausführlichen Einkaufsführer mit vielen Infos zu jeder Komponentengruppe. So vermisse ich bis heute die Soundkarten im Einkaufsführer, bestehende Kategorien sollten erweitert werden: beispielsweise die Angabe der Leistungsaufnahme der jeweiligen Graka/CPU, Abmessungen von CPU-Kühlern. Die Leistungsindizes könnten vielleicht erweitert werden.
Soviel von meiner Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir die Frage: Werden die in Zukunft auch einsortiert?
> Würde ja Sinn machen. Und wenn z.B. Nachtests aufgrund von Leseranfragen gemacht werden, wäre das ne sehr schöne (und lesernahe) Präsentationsmöglichkeit.



Ja, Leserfragen sollen dann thematisch passend in den Rubriken aufgegriffen werden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> 1. Grafik
> Grafikkarten
> VGA-Kühler (inkl. Wasserkühler)
> 
> ...


Da hast doch schon wieder Redundanz drin...
Die Kühler sollten zusammengefasst werden, in Kühlung.
Und MoBos zu CPUs.


Also so:

```
1. Grafik
  Grafikkarten
[strike] VGA-Kühler (inkl. Wasserkühler)[/strike]

2. CPU
  Prozessor
[strike]CPU-Kühler (inkl. Wasserkühler)
  Wärmeleitpasten[/strike]
 [highlight]Mainboards[/highlight]

  3. Infrastruktur
[strike]Mainboards[/strike]
  RAM
  Netzteile
  Gehäuse
  Lüfter 
  Komplett-PCs

4. Peripherie
  Eingabegeräte
  Sound
  Laufwerke
  Monitore
  Webcam
  USB-Stick
  TV-Karten
  Internet/Netzwerk

5. Spiele & Software
  Spiele
  Windows
  Tools

6. Mobile
  
7. Special
  Aufrüsten
  Kühlung
  Silent
  Tuning
  PC im Eigenbau
```
Wobei mir die Aufteilung auch nicht sehr gefällt...

Eigentlich gehören Netzteile, Gehäuse und Kühlung zusammen.
Speicher mehr zu Boards...

Und Wasserkühlung sollte einen eigenen Bereich bekommen und etwas seperat behandelt werden (sozusagen 'Extremere Lösungen').


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juli 2009)

Wasskühlung ist für mich jetzt nicht unbedingt eine "extreme Kühlung" sollte also mit zur Kühlung rein.
Extrrem wird es mit Kompressorkühlung, Trockeneis und darüber hinaus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2009)

95% der Leute kaufen ihren CPU-Kühler passend zur CPU - nicht zum Gehäuse, zum Mainboard oder zum GPU-Kühler. RAM dem Mainboard zuzuordnen macht höchsten noch 2 Monate Sinn - bei der CPU würde er heute schon passen.

Bezüglich der Wissensartikel: In den meisten Fällen gibt es ein klares Element, dass bei der Ausführung dominiert - und an dessen Kategorie kann man sich dann orientieren. (wobei Software recht viel abbekommen könnte)


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Juli 2009)

@Stefan:
Gedanke hinter "Kühlung" ist: Die Leute interessieren sich für CPU-Kühler oder VGA-Kühler oder xxx oder vielleicht auch alles, aber kaum einer wird hergehen und wahllos sagen: "Ich will einen neuen Kühler - egal was er dann kühlt".

@ruyven_macaran:
In >2 Monaten kann ich dann also RAM nur noch mit genau einem CPU-Typus verwenden? So-775- und alle AMD-CPUs sind dann vom Markt verschwunden? Gut zu wissen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2009)

Bei AMD-CPUs ist der Speichertyp und weite Teile des möglichen Taktbereiches bereits heute (und gestern und vorvorgestern) durch die CPU festgelegt oder zumindest dominiert. Das Mainboard kann durch Routing und Einstellmöglichkeiten zwar n bissl was verändern - aber n PhenomI wird nicht DDR3 nutzen, egal welches Board ich nehme.
So775-CPUs wirds noch ein Weilchen geben, aber die Roadmaps sehen eine recht zügige Umstellung des für Gamer interessanten Bereiches vor - ich weiß nicht, wieviele DDR2-Neuvorstellungen ihr in der Zeit noch erwartet. (DDR3-Kits für So775 haben ja, Jahre nach der Vorstellung, noch immer keine große Bedeutung - ich vermute mal, ihr werdet nicht kurz vor Schluss anfangen, da umzudenken?)
Natürlich kann man das Heftlayout trotzdem an die älteste von 4 Prozessorreihen anpassen, die nur die ersten paar Monate eine Rolle spielt, in der das Layout zum Einsatz kommt - ich finde es anders rum sinnvoller  [/find]


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. Juli 2009)

Ahem - Ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei. Der RAM-Typ wird durch die Art und die Anzahl der auf den Mainboards verlöteten RAM-Bänke vorgegeben. Natürlich wird Sockel 775/AM2(+) auf lange (sehr..) Sicht auslaufen, aber wie schon beim Umstieg von DDR auf DDR2 auf DDR3 wird es immer auch eine Auswahl an Boards geben, die a) entweder den "alten" oder den "neuen" Standard unterstützen,solange es der CPU-Speichercontroller zulässt - wie es zum Beispiel bei AMD auch sehr aktuell der Fall ist. Zudem wäre aktuell ein Triple-Channel-Kit zwar primär für Core i7 (CPU) sinnvoll, Dual-Channel-Kits dagegen für eine breitere Palette an CPUs (also eher Mainboard-passend) - zumal dort auch die Parameter eingestellt und durch Signal-Routing Kompatibilität und Taktfreudigkeit entschieden wird.

Insgesamt sprechen IMO wesentlich mehr und triftigere Gründe für die Einsortierung bei Infrastruktur, also in der Nähe der Mainboards; und da stimmt mich auch keine Stichelei bezgl. Ausrichtung an "alten Prozessorreihen" anders, wenn sie als Ersatz für vernünftige Argumente herhalten muss.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2009)

Ahso, darauf willst du hinaus.
RAM komplett allgemein zu halten, ist natürlich eine Option (wenn einen der riesige Infrastrukturbereich nicht stört), das hab ich auch mit Thilo schon durchgesprochen.

Payne schrieb aber 


> Eigentlich gehören ...
> Speicher mehr zu Boards


- und das macht imho überhaupt keinen Sinn mehr. Wenn man Speicher irgend einer anderen Komponente zuordnen will, dann der CPU.

Wenns man gar nicht will, umso besser - das verhindert Aktionen wie beim letzten größeren Vergleich.

(DDR3-Triple-Kits -@Core7-: Bringt mir nichts, muss ich Module wegschmeißen. DDR2-Dual-Kit -@Core2-: Bringt mir nichts, passt nicht. Und der DDR3-Dual-Kit-Test, der festgestellt hat, dass so ziemlich alle DDR3-Kits auf noch unreifen AM3 Platinen rumzicken, brachte natürlich auch nichts)


----------



## potzblitz (11. Juli 2009)

Ich würde mich freuen wenn die Roadmap am Anfang vom Heft wieder kommt! Ich weiss zwar das sich die Chip/Prozi nicht mehr so schnell ändern wie früher, aber aktuelle Infos wären ja auch nicht schlecht


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (DDR3-Triple-Kits -@Core7-: Bringt mir nichts, muss ich Module wegschmeißen. DDR2-Dual-Kit -@Core2-: Bringt mir nichts, passt nicht. Und der DDR3-Dual-Kit-Test, der festgestellt hat, dass so ziemlich alle DDR3-Kits auf noch unreifen AM3 Platinen rumzicken, brachte natürlich auch nichts)


 
Daran hadere ich auch noch rum, da ich keine Ahnung habe, welche Kits mit dem Crosshair 3 Formula wirklich.
Da wird Suchen und Finden zur Glückssache und am Ende ertappt man sich dabei, dass man Trippel Channel Kits angucken und gestig schon einen in der SChublade vergammeln lässt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> @Stefan:
> Gedanke hinter "Kühlung" ist: Die Leute interessieren sich für CPU-Kühler oder VGA-Kühler oder xxx oder vielleicht auch alles, aber kaum einer wird hergehen und wahllos sagen: "Ich will einen neuen Kühler - egal was er dann kühlt".


Das Problem ist doch, das es a) Kühler gibt, die "Multiplattform" sind und b) ihr wieder 'ne Redundanz habt.
CPU/GraKa hat was mit Technik und Benchen zu tun, der Kühler irgendwie nicht.

Du hast auf der einen Seite 'nen CPU Test, auf der nächsten kommt dann 'nen Kühler.
Schaut auch irgendwie nicht so schön aus.

Hier würd ich mir eher vorstellen können, das man auf der einen Seite 'ne CPU testet und auf der anderen dann 'ne GraKa, sind ja beides Recheneinheiten, das eine zentral und universell, das andere eher spezialisiert...[/QUOTE]



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei AMD-CPUs ist der Speichertyp und weite Teile des möglichen Taktbereiches bereits heute (und gestern und vorvorgestern) durch die CPU festgelegt oder zumindest dominiert.


Nein, das ist eher durch das Board vorgegeben.

Besonders bei AMD, da die 45nm CPUs ja immer noch beides können.
Auch beim ollen LGA775 hings mehr vom Chipsatz und damit Board ab, welchen Speicher man nutzen konnte.

Kurzum: es macht mehr Sinn, den Speicher in die Kategorie vom Board zu packen denn CPU.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Mainboard kann durch Routing und Einstellmöglichkeiten zwar n bissl was verändern - aber n PhenomI wird nicht DDR3 nutzen, egal welches Board ich nehme.


Würd ich nicht so sagen wollen...
Denn wenn mans drauf anlegen würde und das unbedingt wollen würde, könnte ich mir vorstellen, das man hier durchaus ein Bild bekommen könnte, hier sagt unser Fuad ja, das der Barcelona (65nm K10!) DDR-3 SDRAM unterstützt, aber auch Heise erwähnte den vorhandenen DDR-3 SDRAM Support schon beim ersten K10.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - und das macht imho überhaupt keinen Sinn mehr. Wenn man Speicher irgend einer anderen Komponente zuordnen will, dann der CPU.


Doch, macht es.
Oder steckst du den Speicher in die CPU?!
Eben, der wird immer noch aufs Board gesteckt und das dürften viele Anwender ähnlich sehen, das der Speicher eher zum Board gehört denn der CPU.


----------



## OctoCore (12. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Oder steckst du den Speicher in die CPU?!
> Eben, der wird immer noch aufs Board gesteckt und das dürften viele Anwender ähnlich sehen, das der Speicher eher zum Board gehört denn der CPU.



Das ist genau der Punkt. Ob Speicher rumzickt oder nicht, vor allem bei hohem Speichertakt, hängt zu einem grossen Teil vom PCB-Layout des Boards ab. Das gilt auch für CPUs mit integriertem Speichercontroller.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch, das es a) Kühler gibt, die "Multiplattform" sind


Stimmt. Es gibt Kühler für Sockel 939 (-> Prozessoren), Sockel AM2/3 (-> Prozessoren), Sockel 775 (-> Prozessoren), Sockel 1366 (-> Prozessoren) und noch ein paar andere Sockel.


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> und b) ihr wieder 'ne Redundanz habt.


Stimmt nicht. Außer der Heidi, die sowohl für CPU als auch VGA einsetzbar wäre.


----------



## amdintel (15. Juli 2009)

hoffentlich wird auch mal der DVD Inhalt besser ? die letzten Ausgaben habe ich desswegen schon gar nicht mehr gekauft


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. Juli 2009)

Ist die Magazinversion denn keine Alternative für dich?


----------



## amdintel (15. Juli 2009)

ehrlich gesagt nein ,
interessant währe mehr ein DVD Magazin in Form einer guten Moderation , wo die Sachen vorgestellt werden , also Berichte über HW News  ...  Tests können dann die User noch mal im Form von PDF z.b. zum ausdrucken oder nach lesen ..  wer kauft denn heut zu tage noch groß Bücher oder Helfe,  wenige , der Trend geht heute in Richtung Multimedia Presentation , der ein oder andere kuckt sich das u.a. auch am TFT TV an .


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt nein ,
> interessant währe mehr ein DVD Magazin in Form einer guten Moderation , wo die Sachen vorgestellt werden , also Berichte über HW News ... Tests können dann die User noch mal im Form von PDF z.b. zum ausdrucken oder nach lesen .. wer kauft denn heut zu tage noch groß Bücher oder Helfe, wenige , der Trend geht heute in Richtung Multimedia Presentation , der ein oder andere kuckt sich das u.a. auch am TFT TV an .


 
Ist sicherlich eine Frage des Aufwandes und der damit verbundenen Kosten.
Ich mag die DVD auch nicht, aber ich akzeptiere es und kann damit leben, wenn ich eine Zeitschrift mit DVD kaufe.
Außerdem, und das finde ich immer noch wichtig, auch im Zeitalter neuer Medien, ist eine Zeitschrift doch eine feine Sache.
Ich muss kein Gerät einschalten oder etwas hochfahren, wenn ich mal schnell informiert werden möchte.
Darüber hinaus darf man die vielen User nicht vergessen, die nicht über Hochleistungsverbindungen via DSL verfügen, sondern nur eine Modem haben oder ISDN benutzen (davon gibts immer noch mehr als man ahnt).

Eine Zeitschrift kann man schell zu einem Bekannten mitnehmen. Wer schleppt einen Laptop mit, nur weil er seinem Freund etwas zeigen will?

Und wenn dir irgendwann der Platz wegen der Zeitschriften ausgehen sollte, einfach entsorgen.

@PCGH: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichts ist so alt wie eine zwei Jahre alte PC Hardwarezeitschrift.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juli 2009)

Vor allem: Wer schleppt einen Laptop mit, nur weil er was zum lesen für Pausen will?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vor allem: Wer schleppt einen Laptop mit, nur weil er was zum lesen für Pausen will?


 
Offensichtlich gibts genug User. 
Daher hat man ja auch die Netbooks erfunden.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (16. Juli 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt nein ,[…]


Ich meinte das eigentlich eher in Bezug darauf, dass dich der Inhalt der Heft-DVD nicht anspricht. Was du vorschlägst ist ja ein komplett anderes Konzept, welches auf Papier-Info verzichten würde.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Offensichtlich gibts genug User.
> Daher hat man ja auch die Netbooks erfunden.



Offensichtlich? Wo wird das offenbar?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Offensichtlich? Wo wird das offenbar?


 
Schau dir die Verkasufszahlen der Netbooks an.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schau dir die Verkasufszahlen der Netbooks an.



Oder lesen deren User vielleicht PDFs, weil sie schon ein Netbook haben?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Oder lesen deren User vielleicht PDFs, weil sie schon ein Netbook haben?


 
Zumindest einer der Gründe warum Netbooks verkauft werden.
Angenehmens Schreiben ist damit nicht wirklich möglich, höchstens PDFs gucken.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Juli 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Würdet ihr dann jeden bereich auch am rand der seite anders färben, ja oder?



Jeder Oberbereich hat eine eigene Farbe, und jeder Artikeltyp (Test, Hintergrund, Praxis) hat ein eigenes Symbol, sodass jeder sofort weiß, worum es gerade geht. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nach meinem Stand der Dinge sollen die Hauptrubriken IMMER vorkommen, aber die Unterrubriken sind eher eine Zuordnung und werden nach Bedarf gefüllt - oder nicht.
> 
> - bei den Laufwerken kann ich mich nur anschließen - die sind drinnen (und werden nicht sooo oft getestet, blähen die Rubrik also nicht auf)
> 
> "Special" ganz auszulagern kannte ich noch nicht, umgeht aber viele Probleme mit Themen, die weiterhin übergreifend sind (z.B. ne neue AMD-Plattform oder ne Wasserkühlung)



Ja, Ober immer, Unter nicht immer. 
Laufwerke trennen wir jetzt auf in intern und extern. Und Special: Ja, das ist die geschmeidige Lösung für alle Probleme. 



Standeck schrieb:


> Aber Mainboards hätte ich gerne extra und nicht in Infrastruktur. Eben weil ich Mainboards in jeder PCGH ausführlich behandelt sehen möchte.
> 
> Meine Lieblingsrubrik ist in PCGH die Wissensrubrik. Und so fände ich es toll wenn dieser Bereich in den einzelnen Kategorien ausgebaut werden würde.
> 
> Edit--- da fällt mir doch noch was ein: Die Benchmark Balken könntet ihr bei einem Redesign auch verbessern, so daß sie übersichtlicher und einfacher zu lesen sind. Ich finds ab und an mühselig mir zusammenzusuchen was das Ergebnis eigentlich genau aussagt. Vielleicht farblich besser abstufen, aber da fällt euch schon was ein.



Mainboards haben wir eigentlich nicht immer im Heft, da wären wir also in der gleichen Falle wie bei RAM. Wissen wird definitiv nicht weniger, sondern eher mehr, als Hintergrund zu einem Test- oder Praxis-Artikel.

Und ja, die neuen Benchmarks sehen viel besser aus. Ich kann am Montag mal neue Grafiken posten.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Es ist scheinbar geplant die Extended-Ausgabe zu streichen. Was haben die Abonnenten dabei zu erwarten? Wird eine Erstattung der Preisdifferenz vorgenommen, die zwangsläufig eintreten wird, wenn von der teureren Extended zur günstigeren DVD-Ausgabe gewechselt wird? Oder wird etwas anderes gemacht?
> 
> Eine weitere Frage ist auch mehr preispolitischer Natur und banal. Steigen dann auch die Preise der DVD-Ausgabe, wenn das neue Konzept eingeführt wird und quasi eine Assimilation der Extended-Inhalte eintritt?



Die Preisdifferenz gehört natürlich euch, es wird ein Aboanschreiben mit der 09 kommen, wo alle "Investitionsmöglichkeiten" aufgezeigt werden. 

*Und nein, der Preis der "neuen" DVD steigt nicht!*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Was mir noch einfällt: Ihr habt den Einkaufsführer ja gekürzt in gewissen Bereichen. Ich weiß ja nicht genau, wie das im neuen Konzept geplant ist, aber es sollte zumindest auf der DVD dann ein kompletter Einkaufsführer vorhanden sein. Denn wenn ich z.B. eine Maus kaufen will, hätte ich doch gerne eine gewisse Auswahl zur Verfügung. (Für mich ist eine gewisse Auswahl > 3 Produkte)



Die Einkaufsführer sollen künftig thematisch passend in der jeweiligen Rubrik abgedruckt werden. Wenn eine große Marktübersicht ansteht, lassen wir die redundanten Teile aber weg. Den kompletten, alten Einkaufsführer (mit Wertungen nach aktuellem und altem Schema getrennt) können wir auf DVD oder als WEBCODE-Download anbieten. Im Inhaltsverzeichnis werden alle Einkaufsführer virtuell gruppiert mit Seitenzahlen abgedruckt, sodass man sie immer findet, auch wenn sie künftig physisch nicht mehr am Stück sind.



hyperionical schrieb:


> Ansonsten intressiert mich als Premium-Abonennt natürlich noch wie das dann sein soll, bezüglich Extened (vermute mal das die neue PCGH eigentlich dann immmer eine Extended ist?) und Premium.
> 
> Anbei ein Lob, für die enge Zusammenarbeit mit der Community, statt einfach irgendetwas durchzupressen.



Die neue Premium wird dadurch noch hochwertiger, weil wir mehr in die Ausstattung investieren werden (der Preis bleibt gleich). Und danke für das Lob. Wir machen das Heft ja schließlich für euch. 



ile schrieb:


> Der Idee, die Extended-Ausgabe abzuschaffen,stehe ich sehr skeptisch gegenüber. Schon jetzt finde ich, dass der Umfang von PCGH-Extended meiner Meinung nach immer noch nicht groß genug ist und ich befürchte, dass ich am Schluss in Zukunft noch weniger zu lesen habe. Meine Bitte: MEHR Inhalt, vor allem mehr Tests (bzw. größere Anzahl getesteter Produkte)! Schließlich kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass ihr in Zukunft für den Preis einer DVD-PCGH-Version genauso viel schreibt wie für eine PCGH-Extended. Ich will auf keinen Fall weniger!!!
> 
> - Mir ist außerdem wichtig, dass die Kurztests endlich zusätzlich einen Wertungskasten spendiert bekommen, der genauso ausführlich ist, wie wenn das Produkt in einer Marktübersicht getestet worden wäre, denn sonst sind die in Kurztests getesteten Produkte nicht vergleichbar mit in Marktübersichten getesteten Produkten und somit (zumindest für mich) zurzeit ehrlich gesagt wertlos und nehmen somit nur wertvollen Platz weg.
> 
> - Ich finde eigentlich, dass die Aufteilung in Kategerien zwar recht nett ist, aber meiner Meinung nach nur dann wirklich einen Vorteil gegenüber dem jetzigen Konzept bietet, wenn dann auch wirklich MEHR TESTS etc. zu finden sind anstatt jeweils die doppelseitige Übersichtsseite einer jeden Kategorie mit langweiligem Zeugs zu füllen, da ja dieser Bereich ständig gefüllt werden muss.



Du bekommst künftig mehr Inhalt, weil wir viele redundante Sachen weglassen werden. Und Kurztests ohne Tabelle wird es künftig praktisch nicht mehr geben, es sei denn, es gibt einen Last-Minute-Test. Die Startseiten werden eben nicht mit langweiligen Themen gefüllt, sondern mit Preis-Leistungs-Indizes, Interviews, Meinungen, Chipsatz-Übersichten, Einkaufsführern usw.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Juli 2009)

Micardware schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu, zumal ich dieses Zitat nutzen möchte um mich allgemein mal bei den Redis für ihre Lesernähe bedanken zu wollen! Denn wie ihr mit den Lesern umgeht sucht seinesgleichen. Ihr seid stets mit Rat & Tat zur Stelle, nehmt auch negative Kritik an und geht, soweit möglich, immer auf die Leser ein! Das Zusammenspiel zwischen Website / Forum und demzufolge auch zwischen euch und den Heftkonsumenten klappt meines Erachtens super! Macht weiter so, zumal das neue Heftkonzept einfach richtig gut ausschaut.



Großes Danke an dieser Stelle. 



darkviruz schrieb:


> Bin vor allem auch gespannt für welches Papier Ihr euch entscheiden werdet. Bei manchen Magazinen kann man das Heft nur mit müden Augen durchsehen da das Papier falsch gewählt wurde



Wir sind auch gespannt, denn noch haben wir kein Papier erwischt, das wirklich taugen würde. Es kann sein, dass wir zur 10 noch mal mit dem gewohnten Papier starten.



KatanaxXx schrieb:


> Ansonsten hat sich in den Jahren der Inhalt der Zeitung immer etwas reduziert, als Beispiel wieder die Ausgabe 02/2005 mit 178 Seiten!
> 
> Die aktuelle hat nur 146 Seiten das finde ich etwas mager, wäre super wenn ihr den Inhalt wieder erhöhtHabe ja mehrere PCGH-Zeitschriften verglichen und in den älteren Ausgaben war der Inhalt immer umfangreicher als bei den aktuellen Ausgaben



In dieser älteren Ausgaben gab es vor allem mehr Anzeigenseiten! Der redaktionelle Teil ist schon sehr lange sehr konstant.



LordRevan1991 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das neue Konzept ebenfalls, allerdings sehe ich ein Problem mit der Wissensrubrik: es macht Sinn, einen Artikel z. B. zur DDR3-Technik in die Rubrik Peripherie/RAM auszugliedern, aber was ist mit solchen Artikeln wie dem Scheduling in der aktuellen Ausgabe? Gerade diese speziellen Sachen finde ich sehr interessant (wenn auch manchmal zu kompliziert für mich, die Anno-Tagebücher hab ich ab #3 gar nicht erst angelesen), sie würden aber nicht immer in eine solche Kategorie passen.



Wir arbeiten daran, wie wir spezielle Wissensthemen thematisch am besten unterbringen.


----------



## Tom3004 (16. August 2009)

Wird es zur Ausgabe 10/09 eine Speacial Edition geben ? 
Wenn ja bitte ich mal ein paar mehr davon zu drucken


----------

